# Herrschner's Warehouse Sale



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Herrschner's is having a 4 day warehouse sale --- started yesterday at 7 a.m.


I was there when the doors opened.

I'm 66.
I already have 3 life times worth of projects on hand waiting to be worked on and completed.

Yet there I was, for 3 HOURS!

I came home with a car full!

Yarn, yarn and MORE YARN!
Acrylic paints --- 17 bottles...........
Embroidery kits
Latch hook kits
Paint by number sets ----- Christmas gifts for grandkids.
Christmas ornament kits ~~~~~
Needle craft quilt squares............
Pillow forms......

I think I have a disease ------ I just couldn't help myself!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

LOL! 

Good for you for confessing. Now send some of that loot to me as penance.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

cool. I'm one of those "gramma"s that wonder how I'm every going to have enough time and energy to finish all the projects I have going. But it gives me pleasure---one of the few vices I have left. But I could get into trouble with shopping on line---love getting stuff in the mail!!! Hate store shopping!


----------

